# Chest/back pain



## 20820 (Aug 7, 2005)

I think I might have posted this in the wrong place as nobody answered it since I posted it in IBS since Saturday, so trying here







I've had acid reflux pain before (very severe 'heart attack' type pain), so when I woke up on Satuday morning with this awful pain in my chest going through to my back, neck and shoulder I was pretty sure that it was the same type of thing. I am taking Domperidone (useless) and lansorazole plus acidophulus every day and also took Gaviscon. Spent the day with the pain seemingly moving around and passing some wind (upwards). Went to the loo yesterday - what I would class as normal to firm and during the day started to feel 'fluey'. Today, the pain is still in my back between my shoulder blades and also in my chest and also feels like it is in my neck - almost like I have pulled something in my upper back.I am in despair with this. I am trying to work and feeling awful. What can I do? Do you think I should go back to the the doctor? They are not usually a lot of help.Advice pleaseShould also add that this is day 4 of this and my bowel movements x 2 today are pretty looseWotsupdoc


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi..I've been having the same problems and I had quit taking my Prevacid from the doctor because of the expense. I've been back on it for a week now, and I am beginning to tell a difference. I am sure it is caused from a Hiatal Hernia. Have you ever been checked for that?


----------



## 20820 (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi RoweYes, I had 2 gastroscopies done and a sigmoidoscopy. No hiatal hernia but just about everything else you can think of!! IBS, GERD, Slow motility, sensitive stomach. I think he was covering himself and labelled me with the lot!!Isn't this all a pain the arse? It can really get you down







Lizzie


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Lizzie,where do you live? I live in the US and have heard of domperidone and would like to try it but its not FDA approved so the dr. wont do it- I take reglan which has way more side effects but I need the motility drug for the chronic constipation as well as gerd. just curuious where you get it from...Lori


----------



## 20820 (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi LoriI get it from my GP as a prescription, but can also by it just over the chemist counter where it is called Motilium.I've used Regulan in the past but that made me well sick - so gloopy - yuck







Why is is not approved by the FDA? If we can use it here, why can't you use it there?ANyway, I have looked up some places in the UK where you can get it online and here's the link: http://www.motilium.co.uk/index_190_190_.html Hope I won't get someone from your FDA coming and giving me a bollocking for giving you the link!!Lizzie x


----------

